# Casual breeder



## PurpleKat (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi, I live in upstate NY, USA. I have a colony of fancy mice and a colony of feeder mice. I used to breed gerbils and 5 different hamster species. I love getting into genetics. :book5


----------

